# Help with packaging/finishing ideas



## Symon (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all, 

Im new to the forum and semi new to the print and embroidery service and im wondering if you guys can assist.

Ive recently took over managing a print and embroidery department, i have worked as a passer by in this department in the past and im here to help move the department forward, ensure effiency and create procedures. These things arent really the problem im wondering if you can guys can show me some new ideas for packaging and relabelling to help improve the companies service.

We are a UK (northwest) based company and currently we pack our printed/embroidered garments into polythene bags and then into a box to be distributed accross the country. I really want to improve the companies image in this sector and any help with ideas and suppliers would be very grateful. I have a few ideas already but id like to see whats currently floating about in the market and current trends.

Many thanks in advance


----------

